# Suggest name for a waffle shop



## mariaye (Dec 7, 2012)

Please suggest some names for my waffle shop. Thanks


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL

maybe give us some information about it / you / what you make / what style / where etc.?


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Only one name occurs to me - "Dimples"

I LOVE Belgian street food waffles, Cincinnati's "Taste of Belgium" is about my favorite place in the USA.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Batter than Bacon.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

With no further info..

 the Waffle House.

Chicken and Waffles

Maria's Waffles

Waffles Etc. 

Waffle-rama

Wafffle-A-Go Go 

Waffles To Go

Wacky Waffle 

Waffleteria

Wimpy's Waffles

Wendy's Waffles

All You Can Eat Waffles

Waffle Shack

Waffles-N-Stuff

Waffle Inn 

World Famous Waffle World


----------



## mariaye (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm looking for a simbolic name. Something like Indygal's suggestion ''dimples''.
Fyi, my shop also sells drinks like ice blended and milk shake. So...... pls suggest me more names that suit. Thanks


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

My favorite food truck in nyc is Wafels & Dinges.  Every time I see that big yellow truck I run-don't-walk to get a belgian waffle with spekuloos.

Whatever you do, you must offer spekuloos as a topping.


----------



## thesautesamurai (Dec 8, 2012)

how about the "blue waffle" . classy eh? two girls, one waffle? you wouldn't happen to have a fudge drizzle option for you waffles would you?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Off the Griddle?

mjb.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Girlfriend's Gaufres


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Had to look up "gaufres" but I think BDL's got it.

Mike

I'll come if I'm nearby.


----------

